# Excited about my recent purchase...



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

In the process of getting some TreadWright Gaurd Dog (E) 285's, towing mirrors, a tool box, seat covers, Herculine-ing the rockers, and plow refinished.

Comments/opinions?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Looking good! How many miles?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Thanks - 90k when I bought it, 92k right now.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That truck is way to nice to have that crappy plow on it! Sell that old plow, buy a new plow and don't look back.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

I agree but I just checked with my bank account and it is telling me to just have it refinished! It actually is a pretty nice plow in my opinion, it just looks like crap because the guy I bought it from was in Iraq for two years and his wife let it sit outside the whole time. I am going to go over the whole thing this summer (hoses, fluids, seals, etc.) and hopefully it will treat me well.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I understand the bank account deal.  I am responding to you in two different threads so lets talk business in the other one, and save this for pictures.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice truck but those tires are way to small for it.

Lets fill those wheel wells.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

If you MUST get a tool box get a low profile one.... mine sits up way too high


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

> Nice truck but those tires are way to small for it.
> 
> Lets fill those wheel wells.


Tell me about it, they are the dealer 245's. I am getting some 285's in the next week or so. Does anyone have these?

https://www.treadwright.com/shopnow...ductid/74/sename/28575r16-guard-dog-mt-e.aspx


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

> If you MUST get a tool box get a low profile one.... mine sits up way too high


I don't have to get one, but my cousin has one that he doesn't use so I am going to try it out for a while. I mean it's free so why not, and I if I don't like it I can just give it back to him!


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice truck. If your interested in selling your old mirrors let me know


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

> Nice truck. If your interested in selling your old mirrors let me know


I will let you know when I get the new ones. Hopefully w/in a week or two.


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

IMO 285's are getting too wide for snow and ice traction. Go with 235/85's or 255/85's in a block-style tread. I run both sizes: 235's on a shortbox Chev and the 255's on a CC Duramax The 235's are right on the money as far as the speedometer/odometer and the 255's are about 9% taller/diameter, so I got my speeding allowance built-in. ;~)


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah you defineitly dont want that wide.. I don't even like the 10.5's on my truck... But it's your choice


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

you have the same truck as one of mine, 02 6.0L, its been a work truck all its life, held up pretty well i suppose, though it does love to suck gas!

235/85 will be your best bet for snow tires, ive ran 265 & 285's as well. we have ran a 7.5' & 8' meyer blade, then a 9'2" boss steel V, and for this winter it will run a 8'2" poly V


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

once you change the mirrors and tires that truck will look completely different...in a good way! Nice buy!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a set of hankook dynapro atm's on my truck and love the look of them. Good lookin sidewall and good looking tread pattern, they are also very quiet.
Cab lights would look good too.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I run 285's all winter and summer and they work great for plowing.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

sidthss;1042452 said:


> I have a set of hankook dynapro atm's on my truck and love the look of them. Good lookin sidewall and good looking tread pattern, they are also very quiet.
> Cab lights would look good too.


Those are exactly the tires I'm getting once its time! I know a few people with them and they absolutely love them, and for the price compared to duratacs or brg's ou cant beat them.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice purchase, everything looks good.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

sidthss;1042452 said:


> I have a set of hankook dynapro atm's on my truck and love the look of them. Good lookin sidewall and good looking tread pattern, they are also very quiet.
> Cab lights would look good too.


Not trying to steal the thread here. But how do you like those tires on the truck so far? Mileage? I saw them on sear's web site, and I was looking for some honest reviews.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

plowmaster07;1042502 said:


> Not trying to steal the thread here. But how do you like those tires on the truck so far? Mileage? I saw them on sear's web site, and I was looking for some honest reviews.


I have no complaints so far, they are way quieter than bfg a/t's and better looking tread pattern and sidewall. I have only put about 6k on them so I cant say I have seen too much wear. I havent noticed a difference in mileage from my stock 245's, just a steady 12-13mpg. I did have my speedo reprogramed for the larger tire when I had it tuned by nelson performance and I would recommend the same for everone going up to a bigger tire, dont have to guess the speed as much.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

> you have the same truck as one of mine, 02 6.0L, its been a work truck all its life, held up pretty well i suppose, though it does love to suck gas!


I like it so far, it is what I have been wanting for a few years now. I hope mine treats me well too. I have actually been pleasantly surprised with the gas mileage. I am average about 14mpg city and 16mpg hwy which is the same or even a little bit better than the '99 Silverado 1500 I had in college (it had the 5.3 if I remember correctly).


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

> once you change the mirrors and tires that truck will look completely different...in a good way! Nice buy!


Thanks - I know I can't wait! I ordered the mirrors yesterday and the tires today so they should both be on in a couple of weeks. IMO the stock mirrors are just too small for that large of a truck especially when you are towing. I was going to wait until closer to winter to order the tires but I just could stand the mini-donuts anymore!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

> Cab lights would look good too.


I would like to put some cab lights on but I am just not confident enough to do the install myself so they are going to have to wait.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

> I run 285's all winter and summer and they work great for plowing.


That is good to hear, I have always run 265's on my trucks and SUV's and never had any problems in the snow but also have never pushed snow with them.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice Truck. Kinda makes me miss my old 02.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Mossman, I just bought an 02 similar to yours and I am asking, because I have the same mirrors, which I havent seen before. Do your mirrors also hit the door when they were folded back? Do they extend out, it looks like they do, but I pulled on them a little and I couldnt get them out any more. Also what brand are they. 

Sorry to hijack your thread primo.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

hairygary;1042601 said:


> Mossman, I just bought an 02 similar to yours and I am asking, because I have the same mirrors, which I havent seen before. Do your mirrors also hit the door when they were folded back? Do they extend out, it looks like they do, but I pulled on them a little and I couldnt get them out any more. Also what brand are they.
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread primo.


I don't think I ever folded mine back. They did pull out, but not sure how far. It has been awhile. They are CIPA mirrors. I believe they still sell them.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

> Nice Truck. Kinda makes me miss my old 02.


Very nice truck! It is in excellent shape too, I wish mine looked that good. Mine has quite a few bumps and bruises, but I guess that is to be expected of a truck. Once I get the tires and mirrors on mine will look almost identical to your old one.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

PrimoSR;1042668 said:


> Very nice truck! It is in excellent shape too, I wish mine looked that good. Mine has quite a few bumps and bruises, but I guess that is to be expected of a truck. Once I get the tires and mirrors on mine will look almost identical to your old one.


You are going to like your 02. It was one of the best trucks I had. If I could go back, I would have kept my 02. Loved the color, the power and the overall feel of the truck. Mine had a 4.10 rear end. I got about 12 mpg.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

> Nice Truck. Kinda makes me miss my old 02.


I love how the Chrome piece on the front of your truck matches your truck (green). Did you do that yourself or did you buy it like that? The grill inserts are pretty cool too.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

PrimoSR;1042686 said:


> I love how the Chrome piece on the front of your truck matches your truck (green). Did you do that yourself or did you buy it like that? The grill inserts are pretty cool too.


I painted the grill myself. I was going to paint the bumper too, but never got to it. Looking at some old pics of it really makes me want it back  Live and learn I guess.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

> I painted the grill myself. I was going to paint the bumper too, but never got to it. Looking at some old pics of it really makes me want it back Live and learn I guess.


Man the more I look at the front end of that truck the more I like it! I think I may have to do the same thing purplebou


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

> I painted the grill myself. I was going to paint the bumper too, but never got to it. Looking at some old pics of it really makes me want it back Live and learn I guess.


Hey Mossman - did your '02 have TreadWright tires on it?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

*Update*

I received and installed the towing mirrors and fog lights Friday and FedEx delivered my new tires today. They go on Monday so I will take pics when I pick it up, I can't wait they look B.A. :redbounce


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

PrimoSR;1043067 said:


> Hey Mossman - did your '02 have TreadWright tires on it?


They were Goodyear Wrangler MT's. I have never heard of TreadWrights tires????


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Cell phone pics but I got the mirrors and tires, I think it is starting to look better!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Bigger tires look way better


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Time to take the door trim off, makes the truck look way cleaner.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Truck looks good. Are those the treadright tires? Did you get the 265 or 285's. Also if you want to sell your old mirrors pm me with a price.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

sidthss;1043634 said:


> Time to take the door trim off, makes the truck look way cleaner.


Good idea! I was actually thinking about doing this (minus the door trim)...

http://www.linexpics.com/project_view.php?ID=171#

Try to slow down the rust and I think it looks cool. Not sure yet though.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

hairygary;1043671 said:


> Truck looks good. Are those the treadright tires? Did you get the 265 or 285's. Also if you want to sell your old mirrors pm me with a price.


Yes they are 285's.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

I put in the tool box, it is a really big one for an 8' bed so it takes up most of the bed. It is really nice to not have to keep everything in the cab though. Pics to come.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Here is the giant tool box. Next I am going to paint the bowtie so it doesn't look like this...Should I paint it black or green?


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Primo, where's Nelson preformance, I need to get my speedometer corrected on my tahoe. If you ever want help on your truck I'd be glad to lend a hand.


John


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Willman940;1050193 said:


> Hey Primo, where's Nelson preformance, I need to get my speedometer corrected on my tahoe. If you ever want help on your truck I'd be glad to lend a hand.
> 
> John


Never heard of Nelson's Performance. Where are you in the West 'Burbs?


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nevermind, I thought you had said you had your speedo corrected there, but it is was Sidthss I have no Idea where it is either. But I'm in minnetonka/hopkins, not far at all, throw a rock south east chances are you'll hit me or my truck.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Where did you get mirrors? What kind? How much? Do they rattle while driving 55 and up? Paint it black. Looking good.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

PrimoSR;1050160 said:


> Here is the giant tool box. Next I am going to paint the bowtie so it doesn't look like this...Should I paint it black or green?


green


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

PrimoSR;1042257 said:


> Tell me about it, they are the dealer 245's. I am getting some 285's in the next week or so. Does anyone have these?
> 
> https://www.treadwright.com/shopnow...ductid/74/sename/28575r16-guard-dog-mt-e.aspx


YES!

I just put them on my dodge for my summer rims . Really nice tires, they look great,, took a bunch of weight to balance, but ive heard that is common for retreads. for the price you cant beat it!

I got the EXACT same tire as your looking at! even the same load range too, i ordered D range and the guy called me from TW and said he has a set of E range already built ready to ship , some guy canceled his order

Are you going to order the ones with that Kedge Grip in them? i didnt in mine since they are just summer tires, but when my winter 265's are shot i am gonna get a set of 285s in the same tire and try out that kedge grip.

any questions let me know!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I like to leave the bowtie gold. You should paint the grill and leave the bowtie alone.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Showmestaterida;1050210 said:


> Where did you get mirrors? What kind? How much? Do they rattle while driving 55 and up? Paint it black. Looking good.


Ebay - I can't remember the seller. They were just under $200 and no they don't rattle at any speed (so far).


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

shott8283;1050281 said:


> YES!
> 
> I just put them on my dodge for my summer rims . Really nice tires, they look great,, took a bunch of weight to balance, but ive heard that is common for retreads. for the price you cant beat it!
> 
> ...


They put a bunch of weight on mine too. So far I really like them, especially for the price. I can't wait to see how they handle in the snow and how the tread holds up. I didn't get the Kedge Edge because they are my year 'round tire and I thought that they would wear faster.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

You guys that are looking for nelsons, go to nelsonperformance.com to learn all you need to learn.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Washed the cars outside today in a t-shirt, probably won't be doing that again for a while. The Volvo is my wife's car, I love having a station wagon!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

It was 50 and sunny in Mpls. today.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Next spring I will tint the windows on the Volvo so it doesn't look like such a soccer mom car. I really do like the car though; AWD, 5 cylinder turbo, heated leather, moon roof, Bose speakers...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Lookin good man


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

How are you liking those treadwright tires now that you've had some time with them?

I'm looking at the same ones either 265s or 285s with the kedge grip for my stock hd wheels for use as my winter tires.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

mossman381;1101938 said:


> Lookin good man


Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

If you're having trouble with those MTR's gaining traction in the slippery stuff. Take em to a 4x4 shop and have em siped. My stock 31" MTR's were horrid in the snow, once I siped em they were perfect.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Mark13;1101948 said:


> How are you liking those treadwright tires now that you've had some time with them?
> 
> I'm looking at the same ones either 265s or 285s with the kedge grip for my stock hd wheels for use as my winter tires.


So far I like them a lot. They are very aggressive looking, road noise isn't as bad as I was expecting, no wobbling/weaving like people are always talking about with retreads, and were about 1/3 of the price of the 'name brand' tires. I haven't used them in the snow yet but have heard some good things about them. I also didn't get the Kedge grip because they are my year round tires.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107573


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

I might suggest you use a different bedliner to do your rocker panels than Herculiner. I have used Herc to do floorboards on jeeps, tailgates on jeeps, rocker panels, a few pickup beds etc. I find the stuff to be pretty good but the finish is too rough. The polyurethane chunks mixed into the liquid poly are just too jagged for cosmetic exterior word. It holds dirt, oxidizes to a charcoal color and cleans up like junk.

Duplicolor
http://www.duplicolor.com/products/bedArmor/


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

AiRhed;1101997 said:


> I might suggest you use a different bedliner to do your rocker panels than Herculiner. I have used Herc to do floorboards on jeeps, tailgates on jeeps, rocker panels, a few pickup beds etc. I find the stuff to be pretty good but the finish is too rough. The polyurethane chunks mixed into the liquid poly are just too jagged for cosmetic exterior word. It holds dirt, oxidizes to a charcoal color and cleans up like junk.
> 
> Duplicolor
> http://www.duplicolor.com/products/bedArmor/


Thanks, I will keep that in mind. I have put off that project for now, at least until spring anyway.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

PrimoSR;1102019 said:


> Thanks, I will keep that in mind. I have put off that project for now, at least until spring anyway.


Please don't ruin your truck with the bed liner on the bottom  It is called bed liner for a reason. It belongs in the bed of your truck.


----------



## Ajhenderson13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks Good!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

The view from the porch Saturday morning.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Picked up a sidewalk rig this weekend too


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

So far we have about 6" of powder out here. Did one run at 7pm and getting up around 5am to do cleanup. Will take some pics tomorrow, it is too dark for my BB to take any pics tonight.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Cool! Stay safe and have fun. Remember, getting the job done is not more important than ruining your truck. Just take your time and don't go flying around.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I think I passed you on Ferndale this Morning?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Plowing today...


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Biggest drive I have...


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Lookin' good Primo.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice truck, love that body style. I just traded my 02 for a 2010. I ran 285's and had no problems in the snow. Loved the truck and really did not want a payment but got behind on treating underneath for rust. Check your brake, tranny and powersteering lines. They are notorious for rusting out on the GM's.

I am jealous that you guys are getting snow!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

PrimoSR;1138908 said:


> Biggest drive I have...


Is that in Minnetrista?


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

my 05 2500HD has a low pofile toolbox and 265's...i love the mirrors and new tires on your truck


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Silverado10923;1139122 said:


> Nice truck, love that body style. I just traded my 02 for a 2010. I ran 285's and had no problems in the snow. Loved the truck and really did not want a payment but got behind on treating underneath for rust. Check your brake, tranny and powersteering lines. They are notorious for rusting out on the GM's.
> 
> I am jealous that you guys are getting snow!


Their notorious for rusting out on everything.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

lookin really good Primo


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice pics and man for the bowtie you should make it the american flag i was thinking about doing it to my truck


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Green Grass;1138237 said:


> I think I passed you on Ferndale this Morning?


In Wayzata?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Green Grass;1139504 said:


> Is that in Minnetrista?


Yeah it is.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1138972 said:


> Lookin' good Primo.


Thanks Pinky


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Silverado10923;1139122 said:


> Nice truck, love that body style. I just traded my 02 for a 2010. I ran 285's and had no problems in the snow. Loved the truck and really did not want a payment but got behind on treating underneath for rust. Check your brake, tranny and powersteering lines. They are notorious for rusting out on the GM's.
> 
> I am jealous that you guys are getting snow!


Thanks - I like the truck so far. We have actually had three snowfalls already!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

STIHL GUY;1139726 said:


> my 05 2500HD has a low pofile toolbox and 265's...i love the mirrors and new tires on your truck


Thanks I love the towing mirrors too. I like the tires so far too and they handle really well in the snow. I wish I had a low profile tool box that one is too tall, however it was free so can't complain I guess.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

mossman381;1139956 said:


> lookin really good Primo


Thanks Mossman - bring back some memories?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

PrimoSR;1140297 said:


> Thanks Mossman - bring back some memories?


It sure does. I wish I never sold mine. Love that green Thumbs Up


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks good primo! Are those mirrors the heated one's? I've been thinking of getting a set for my truck..Getting sick of the little car one's they call mirrors on a 3/4 ton

Good choice of color too! Happen to have a Green GMC dont see many around in the same color


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Hey Primo! If you have ABS problems there is a recall on the ABS valves I believe. Those ones also need constant clean-out of the ABS wheel speed sensors in the front. I have an 01 Z71...been there done that!

I've got an MD75 from snowdogg on mine and it looks great...I'd recommend it!!! I hate my 01 now that I have a 2010 F250 XL...but I am making by... I have a policy on my fleet of no more than 10 years old...so next year it will be for sale if you want another one! I have 81K on mine with the 5.3 vortec. Let me know how that truck works out! If you make it to 150K before I sell mine I may keep it....

More pics! Do green with a bold black border on the bowtie! it'll look awesome!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

PrimoSR;1140258 said:


> Yeah it is.


Apple Garden Road??


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

just touch up the plow a bit and you'll be good to go!


----------



## ChevyHDkid45 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ive been looking at the truck in the Minneapolis Craigslist. Nice Rig!


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Man i love the tires you put on !! How do they perform in snow??


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great lookin truck


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Green Grass;1141696 said:


> Apple Garden Road??


Yup - you done it before or something?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

XxChevy-HDxX;1143525 said:


> Man i love the tires you put on !! How do they perform in snow??


So far I like them alot, although the 285's do rub a little when the plow is on.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

ChevyHDkid45;1142763 said:


> Ive been looking at the truck in the Minneapolis Craigslist. Nice Rig!


Thanks, what truck are you talking about?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

tls22;1143535 said:


> Great lookin truck


Thanks tls!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

DaytonBioLawns;1140552 said:


> Hey Primo! If you have ABS problems there is a recall on the ABS valves I believe. Those ones also need constant clean-out of the ABS wheel speed sensors in the front. I have an 01 Z71...been there done that!
> 
> I've got an MD75 from snowdogg on mine and it looks great...I'd recommend it!!! I hate my 01 now that I have a 2010 F250 XL...but I am making by... I have a policy on my fleet of no more than 10 years old...so next year it will be for sale if you want another one! I have 81K on mine with the 5.3 vortec. Let me know how that truck works out! If you make it to 150K before I sell mine I may keep it....
> 
> More pics! Do green with a bold black border on the bowtie! it'll look awesome!


Thanks - no probs with the ABS so far. Hopefully not tomorrow either, we are supposed to get about a foot of snow here. Good to know though.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Santry426;1140536 said:


> Looks good primo! Are those mirrors the heated one's? I've been thinking of getting a set for my truck..Getting sick of the little car one's they call mirrors on a 3/4 ton
> 
> Good choice of color too! Happen to have a Green GMC dont see many around in the same color


Thanks - your truck looks like it is better shape than mine. To be honest I can't remember if they are heated or not. I bought them off of ebay this summer, I love having the big mirrors definitely worth the money.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

KMBertog;1142703 said:


> just touch up the plow a bit and you'll be good to go!


Just got the plow refinished can't really tell in the last pics though because of the snow.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Cleaned up today.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

The city dumps snow into the swamp/pond in front of my house. They were out pushing it around today, pretty fun to watch.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Gassing up during the blizzard a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

PrimoSR;1147808 said:


> Yup - you done it before or something?


Yep did it a couple years ago.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

PrimoSR;1166664 said:


> The city dumps snow into the swamp/pond in front of my house. They were out pushing it around today, pretty fun to watch.


didn't know you live in Navare


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Green Grass;1166893 said:


> Yep did it a couple years ago.


Fun one huh?!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Green Grass;1166896 said:


> didn't know you live in Navare


Recognize the Navarre volunteer FD huh?!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

PrimoSR;1166923 said:


> Recognize the Navarre volunteer FD huh?!


sure due grew up in Spring Park


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

PrimoSR;1166918 said:


> Fun one huh?!


That was the last place I ever got stuck where I couldn't get myself out. Havnt plowed there in 4 years.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

We have already had a 'average' winter's snowfall total and it is only halfway through January. The city had to open up the roads a little last week.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Green Grass;1167054 said:


> That was the last place I ever got stuck where I couldn't get myself out. Havnt plowed there in 4 years.


Outdoor, passed you on 15 by Norling's around 2pm today.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

So how loud are those guard dog's and how have they worn so far? I'm gonna grab a set or wardens for my winter wheels and either guard dog's or another set or wardens for my summer wheel, only reason I wouldnt get the warden is noise. Have you ever ran another mud tire to compare it to?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice truck!!! the plow turned out great!

low profile toolbox..... weatherguard.com

If youre looking for spray on application for your rockers go with alsliner.com! I've sprayed quite a few toolboxes and misc brackets with Al's and all is holding up great!

.02
Ian


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

WilliamOak;1274004 said:


> So how loud are those guard dog's and how have they worn so far? I'm gonna grab a set or wardens for my winter wheels and either guard dog's or another set or wardens for my summer wheel, only reason I wouldnt get the warden is noise. Have you ever ran another mud tire to compare it to?


So far they are wearing very well, still only have about 6k on them though. The noise isn't bad at all. I have never owned mud tires so I have nothing to compare them to.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

IC-Smoke;1274034 said:


> Nice truck!!! the plow turned out great!
> 
> low profile toolbox..... weatherguard.com
> 
> ...


Thanks IC-Smoke


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

*New Truck*

I have posted a couple of times in different threads that I was getting a new F-350 but here are some (crappy cell phone) pics. I picked it up about three weeks ago, it is an amazing truck. I also got a 9' 6" Hiniker-V, should be installed in a week or two.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Two more...


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Why did you get rid of the Chevy, it was lookin nice.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

The irony in that is the last time I saw you in your chevy was about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

The chevy was awsome! Anyways Nice ford


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

hairygary;1307634 said:


> Why did you get rid of the Chevy, it was lookin nice.


Still have it, it is the back up now.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Willman940;1307690 said:


> The irony in that is the last time I saw you in your chevy was about 3 weeks ago.


Still have the Chevy and actually it is still my work truck. Don't have the tool box I ordered for the new truck so I have switched yet. Where did you see me?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

XxChevy-HDxX;1307707 said:


> The chevy was awsome! Anyways Nice ford


Still have the Chevy, still a good truck just not as reliable as something new/under warranty.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

19 passing the Shorewood Yacht Club, you had your trailer behind you.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

PrimoSR;1307932 said:


> Still have the Chevy, still a good truck just not as reliable as something new/under warranty.


That could make good conversation, good luck with the new Ford.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Stik208;1308046 said:


> That could make good conversation, good luck with the new Ford.


I know, I am just waiting for it.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Primo I mow your yard. At least from the pics of your truck and trailer sitting in the grass. I went with the mowing crew last monday and saw a green truck like yours sitting in the yard and i remember that shed. Is that your house or the town house next to LL fire station 2?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

ryde307;1308077 said:


> Primo I mow your yard. At least from the pics of your truck and trailer sitting in the grass. I went with the mowing crew last monday and saw a green truck like yours sitting in the yard and i remember that shed. Is that your house or the town house next to LL fire station 2?


That is my parent's house. I live in the town-home by the volunteer fire dept.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Primo Sent you a PM 
Nice truck by the way


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Plow goes on next Friday!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Plow is on!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

that thing loks like it didnt even move an inch!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Very Very NICE!!!

Looks like a heck of a money maker! Good luck this season.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Primo who put the plow on??


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Real nice looking truck!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I would be more excited for you if it was a chevy


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

mossman381;1328247 said:


> I would be more excited for you if it was a chevy


I can agree on that


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

the new boss 92;1328043 said:


> that thing loks like it didnt even move an inch!


Yeah it didn't move much, I should measure.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

bacwudzme;1328077 said:


> Very Very NICE!!!
> 
> Looks like a heck of a money maker! Good luck this season.


Thanks, I hope so!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Green Grass;1328186 said:


> Primo who put the plow on??


Herman's in Jordan.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

XxChevy-HDxX;1328222 said:


> Real nice looking truck!


Thanks Chevy-HD


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

mossman381;1328247 said:


> I would be more excited for you if it was a chevy


And if it was a blacked out Darth-Dually?!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

BTW what do you guys think of the new name/logo?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You should start a new thread on your ford. You have all the chevy guys subed to this one because of your 02. I am not a ford guy. Never was and never will be. I have nothing against you.


----------



## DuraBird02 (Oct 26, 2011)

The best body style Chevy ever made/makes, i love that color too(I have the same truck only with a diesel). I love my 02 Duramax and I hope it last for a long time!

Last winter









This summer, my cousin's truck has injectors go bad and i had to trailer it to the diesel shop.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

DuraBird02;1331654 said:


> The best body style Chevy ever made/makes, i love that color too(I have the same truck only with a diesel). I love my 02 Duramax and I hope it last for a long time!
> 
> Last winter
> 
> ...


Nice truck  I wish mine was a D-Max too.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

PrimoSR;1332990 said:


> Nice truck  I wish mine was a D-Max too.


Well, you could have bought yourself a new duramax


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Anyone interested in buying my Chevy? I took a bank job and am not going to plow anymore except for my parents drive. Thinking about getting something newer/nicer.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Why did you take the job, and what happened to your ford?


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

how many miles have you puton those retreads so far?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

PrimoSR;1493697 said:


> Anyone interested in buying my Chevy? I took a bank job and am not going to plow anymore except for my parents drive. Thinking about getting something newer/nicer.


Wow, you are going to rob a bank and buy a new one.


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

oldbluehairhemi;1493754 said:


> how many miles have you puton those retreads so far?


X2, I would like to know!!!!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Cold Spring Landscapes & Construction;1493971 said:


> X2, I would like to know!!!!


I put about 10k on them, I liked them a lot.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

mossman381;1493806 said:


> Wow, you are going to rob a bank and buy a new one.


Something like that!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Willman940;1493718 said:


> Why did you take the job, and what happened to your ford?


Short version is that the business was a partnership and things went south. I decided to get out before it got really nasty and he kept the business/equip/accounts/etc. The Ford belonged to the business, the Chevy was my personal truck. The long version is no secret, just don't feel like typing it.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Gonna rile up Mossman and the other Chevy nuts, but here are a couple pics of the new truck. No plow for now


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

What ever happened to the 2011 or 2012?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

GMCHD plower;1498195 said:


> What ever happened to the 2011 or 2012?


It was a company truck, turned it in when I left this summer.


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Still selling your Chevy or is it gone already?


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

so is the 08 yours?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Polarismalibu;1498292 said:


> Still selling your Chevy or is it gone already?


It's gone, traded it in on the 08.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Willman940;1498313 said:


> so is the 08 yours?


Hell yeah! Traded in the Chevy.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Good man, glad to see you stayed in a truck.


----------

